# Funda testet Wasserrutschen (Pro7 jetzt)



## denito (16 Nov. 2009)

Es wäre wirklich klasse wenn jetzt jemand mal bei Pro7 reinzappen könnte und ein paar caps von Funda Vanroy machen könnte. Sie testet dort Wasserrutschen und sieht hammer aus.

Vielen Dank


----------



## General (16 Nov. 2009)

Na vielleicht haste Glück und einer zeichnet es auf, ansonsten schaue ich mal morgen ob ich etwas finde, auch wenn dir noch 2 Beiträge für ein Requst fehlen ;-)


----------



## SabberOpi (16 Nov. 2009)

Ich kümmer ich da morgen früh drum  Vids wirds dann wahrscheinlich auch geben


----------



## SabberOpi (18 Nov. 2009)

Sorry, aber welche Galileo Folge meintest du? in der galileo Folge vom 16.11 kommt nix mit Funda vor...


----------



## denito (18 Nov. 2009)

SabberOpi schrieb:


> Sorry, aber welche Galileo Folge meintest du? in der galileo Folge vom 16.11 kommt nix mit Funda vor...



Das war ein ProSieben Spezial am 16.11. so um ca 23.00. Lief in dem Moment wo ich den Beitrag geschrieben hab. Irgendwann war bei Galileo auch mal ein Beitrag von ihr über Wasserrutschen, aber ein anderer....


----------



## General (18 Nov. 2009)

Hier gibbet noch einen Wasserrutschentest http://www.celebboard.net/showthread.php?t=27159&highlight=wasserrutsche


----------



## General (20 Nov. 2009)

Also ich habe leider nichts gefunden !!


----------



## dietrichberger (1 Dez. 2009)

schade


----------

